# Need advice: Selected for geek squad assessment center



## freaky_sxyvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I am vish from London, UK. I am new to the forum and I would like to use some help from you. I have been selected for the assessment center for a part time GEEK squad position. I wud like to know if you guys have any idea what sort of questions should i prepare myself for ?
TBH: Its gonna be my first time to an assessment center. I m pretty stressed coz i got no idea whats gonna happen?..its on 18th july.

thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this for carphone warehouse / best buy
heres a question and answer on the carphone warehouse assessment centre
http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1022081

EDIT
Actually reading all the way through - you have replied to the above thread anyway. I would contact the HR department and request the details for the assesment centre, and explain you have a problem with email

I do not know this particular centre but

Any assessment centre, will probably be looking at a number of areas 
1) Your technical knowledge
2) Your approach to fault finding / trouble shooting
3) Your ability to work with customers, so being able to obtain an accurate trouble statement from the customer and your ability to provide very clear easily understood steps for the customer to carry out (if over the phone)
4) You approach with customers generally
5) Your suitability to join in with the existing team - so culture etc

I assume you have already been to interview and are now being shortlisted via an assessment centre or is this the first interview ???

This may take various formats 
1:1 interviews 
team events 
tests

Previous assesment centres I have attended, have been a mixture of all three - 1:1, tests, role playing and interview.
In some candidates are eliminated at each stage of the process others everyone went through to the end.

Easy to say, but bont get stressed out, if its an agency thats put you forward, ask them for details of the assesment centre or if direct with the company what have they told you about it ?

theres lots of info on the web for interview techniques, i would look at some of those

is this the company 
http://www.geeksquad.co.uk/about-us


----------



## burnout1 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey i'm in the exact same situation as you mate. went for a sales position interview a couple of days back and now been offered a geek squad post. gotta take a test in a couple of days. how did yours go?


----------

